# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ο Λάκης και η Νάγια

## niotheros

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Μου φέρανε χθες δώρο ένα Cockatiel.
Έχω ξεκινήσει το διάβασμα για να μπορέσω να μάθω όσα χρειάζεται ώστε κάνω τον νέο μου φίλο να νιώσει άνετα στο νέο του σπίτι.
Δεν γνωρίζω ούτε την ηλικία του αλλά ούτε και το φύλο του. Η αγορά του έγινε σε παζάρι που γίνεται αυτές τις μέρες στην περιοχή μου (ο πωλητής διαθέτει pet shop) και ο συγκεκριμένος παπαγάλος ήταν ο πιο ζωηρός στο κλουβί που βρισκόταν μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους.
Αφού δεν γνωρίζουμε λοιπόν την ηλικία του δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν έχει περάσει την πρώτη του πτερόρροια ώστε να προσδιορίσουμε το φύλο του, σωστά;
Βάσει των παρακάτω φωτογραφιών μπορούμε να κάνετε εσείς οι πιό έμπειροι μια πρώτη εκτίμηση για το φύλο του;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Destat

Καλησπέρα Θωμά, πολύ όμορφο το νέο σου φιλαράκι να το χαίρεσαι! Αν θέλεις μπορείς να γράψεις κάποια πράγματα για σένα στην ενότητα Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε
Το κοκατιλάκι σου νομίζω πως είναι θηλυκό!  :Happy:  

Αλλά σύντομα θα πρέπει να του πάρεις ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι για να είναι πιό άνετο και κάποια παιχνιδάκια για να ασχολείται. 
Τώρα είναι λογικό να σε φοβάται και να είναι κουρασμένο ,πρέπει να του δώσεις λίγο χρόνο να ηρεμήσει, να σε γνωρίσει και να νιώσει άνετα στο περιβάλλον του! Αυτά τα λίγα από εμένα,τα παιδιά θα σου πουν περισσότερα  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θωμά καλωσόρισες εσύ και το μικρό σου τσουλουφάκι στην παρέα μας ! 
Το μικρό σου καταρχάς είναι normal grey μετάλλαξης και σίγουρα φορέας pied . 
Δεν μοιάζει μεγάλο , είναι νεαρό - μικρότερο από 6 μηνών και αυτό διακρίνεται από το φτέρωμα του και από το προσωπάκι του .
Το φύλο του είναι δύσκολο να το μαντέψουμε μιας και θα πρέπει να περιμένεις την πρώτη πτερορροια να δούμε αν το προσωπάκι του θα κιτρινίσει ή όχι ! 
Αν είναι αρσενικό από τον 7ο μήνα και έπειτα θα αρχίζει να μοιάζει κάπως έτσι όπου τελικά έτσι θα γίνει 
 

αν όμως είναι θηλυκό τότε θα παραμείνει έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι τώρα ! 
Για την φροντίδα κτλ. διάβασε τα παρακάτω άρθρα και θα περιμένουμε απορίες αλλά και τα εβδομαδιαία νέα σας !!! :: 


*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

*Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel*

*Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel*

*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*

*Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς*

*Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel*

*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο! Να το χαιρεσαι! Θελω και γω να μου κανουν δωρα κοκατιλ! :: 

Να διαβασεις οπωσδηποτε τα λινκ που σου δωσε ο Μαριος παραπανω!

----------


## niotheros

Καλησπέρα και σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!
Σιγά σιγά αρχίζει να συνηθίζει το νέο του σπίτι το τσουλουφάκι. Βέβαια όταν πηγαίνω πολύ κοντά του (ήρεμα και με τα χέρια πίσω ώστε να μην τρομάζει από τις κινήσεις τους) το βλέπω να ψιλοτρέμει ακόμα. Σήμερα του αγόρασα κανα δυό παιχνιδάκια να παίζει.
Κάθε μεσημέρι δεν ξέρω τι το πιάνει και ξεσηκώνει τον κόσμο! Ενώ όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα είναι σχετικά ήσυχο, τα μεσημέρια δεν σταματάει να τσιρίζει και το σκεπάζω με το σεντόνι που χρησιμοποιώ για να το σκεπάζω το βράδυ για να σταματήσει γιατί σηκώνει την πολυκατοικία στο πόδι!

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά πολύ ωραίο το κοκατιλακι σου, να το χαίρεσαι και να το προσέχεις σαν τα μάτια σου!!!!Είναι ανεκτίμητα πλάσματα όλα τους  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι λίγο πολύ στους ιδιοκτήτες cockatiel ο μεσημεριανός ύπνος μας λείπει ! χαχαχαχα
Πλάκα κάνω ! 
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες του μικρούλι σου και των καινούριων παιγνιδιών του ! 
Το μικρό το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι ή έξω ?

----------


## niotheros

Μέσα στο σπίτι το έχω μπροστά από το παράθυρο όπως φάινεται και από τις φωτογραφίες στο πρώτο ποστ. Μόλις βρώ λίγο χρόνο θα ανεβάσω και πιο "φρέσκιες" φωτογραφίες!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο μπράβο θα περιμένουμε να δούμε το αστεράκι σου ξανά !
Λοιπόν αν δεις από τα θέματα που σου παρέθεσα παραπάνω , θα πρέπει να προσέχεις όταν το έχεις δίπλα σε παράθυρο μιας και δεν θα πρέπει να πέφτει ο ήλιος και να κάνει ζέστη , ούτε να είναι πολύ κρύο !
Αν κάνει ζέστη το σεντονάκι μην το βάζεις .
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν το βράδυ να του έχεις ένα φωτάκι για μικρά παιδιά σκούρου χρώματος (μπλέ ή πράσινο )μιας και τα cockatiel μπορεί να πάθουν *Νυχτερινός Τρόμος-πανικός στους Παπαγάλους Cockatiel*

----------


## niotheros

Καλησπέρα και πάλι!
Χθες είχαμε αρκετή πρόοδο! Έφαγε για πρώτη φορά από το χέρι της αρραβωνιαστικιάς μου! Αγοράσαμε κεχρί (χύμα γιατί δεν βρήκα τσαμπί στο pet shop που του πήρα τα παιχνίδια προχθές), βρέξαμε με νερό το δάχτυλο και το βάλαμε στο κεχρί για να κολλήσει πάνω! Το βάλαμε κοντά του και στην αρχή το κοίταζε διστακτικά αλλά μόλις το δοκίμασε ξετρελάθηκε!!!
Επίσης κατάλαβα ότι του αρέσουν πολύ τα σπόρια που έχει μέσα η τροφή του. Είναι τα πρώτα που θα φάει και μόλις τα τελειώσει θα φάει και από τα υπόλοιπα που έχει μέσα. Έριξα μερικά σπόρια στο χέρι μου και του το έβαλα κοντά του, το κοιτάζει αλλά δεν το πλησιάζει για να φάει. Με το κεχρί πάντως που του έδωσα και εγώ σήμερα το πρωί δεν το φοβάται το χέρι και δεν αφήνει ούτε σπυρί από το δάχτυλο.
Πλέον μόλις πλησιάζω το χέρι μου κοντά του το κοιτάει αλλά δεν κάνει κίνηση να φύγει και δεν τρομάζει. Μόλις όμως πάω να τον ακουμπήσω τότε φεύγει! Σιγά σιγά θα κάθεται για να τον χαϊδέψουμε, πού θα πάει!  :Happy: 

Το όνομά του είναι Λάκης και αν στην πορεία μας βγεί θυληκό το αλλάζουμε!  :: 
Κάθε πρωί από τις 9 μέχρι τις 10 φωνάζει. Μετά σταματάει κάπως και τον ξαναπιάνει το μεσημέρι!
Μια σημερινή φωτογραφία και μια φωτογραφία από το παιχνίδι που του πήρα προχθες από το οποίο τραβάει τις κλωστές ενώ το υπόλοιπο δεν το έχει προσεγγίσει ακόμα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πολυ ομορφο! Φτου φτου!

Μερικες παρατηρησεις μονο. Τις κλωστες εγω θα τις εβγαζα απο το παιχνιδι γιατι μπορει να τις καταπινει και να του δημιουργησουν σοβαρο προβλημα. Το στικατι που φαινεται στο φοντο, επισης, να το βγαλεις και να μην του ξαναδωσεις γιατι εχει πολυ ζαχαρη. Μια ασπρη λωριδα που φαινεται ακομα τι ειναι;

Τι τροφη τελικα του δινεις; Διαβασες τα αρθρα που σου στειλε ο Μαριος;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ω ένα όμορφο παλικαράκι !!! Γεια σου βρε Λάκη αδυναμία !!!  :: 
Πολύ όμορφα όλα μπράβο !! 
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αλέξανδρο για το "παστελάκι" και για τις κλωστούλες !
Μπορείς αν θες εσύ και η αρραβωνιαστικιά σου να ξεκινήσετε να ετοιμάζετε παιγνιδάκια στο μικρό σας με απλά υλικά , όπως καλαμάκια - ξύλινες χάντρες - πλαστικές χάντρες - πλαστικά κουμπιά .Τα παιχνίδια των γουτσουνακίων! &  Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους
Θα ξετρελαθεί το μικρούλι !
Επιπλέον όταν θα μπορείς καλό θα ήταν να του πάρεις ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι  , μια 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα για παράδειγμα είναι ότι πρέπει .
 Κοστίζει γύρω στα 25-30Ε αν θυμάμαι καλά !

----------


## Esmi

Είναι πάααρα πολύ όμορφο και γλυκούλικο!!Αχχχ τι λατρείες είναι όλα τα τσουλούφια!Και αν κάνεις και αυτά που σου είπαν παραπάνω τα παιδιά θα είναι τέλεια!!!  :winky:

----------


## niotheros

Του έβγαλα τις κλωστές από το παιχνίδι όπως και το στικάκι (αν και έγραφε στη συσκευασία sugar free). Σήμερα φάγαμε και αυγό! Το περισσότερο βέβαια το έριξε κάτω αλλά κάτι έφαγε. 

@*alex1986lunatic* Το άσπρο που φαίνεται είναι μια κορδέλα που ήταν δεμένη έξω από το κλουβί που του αρέσει να την τραβάει και να παίζει. Την αφαίρεσα και αυτήν για τον ίδιο λόγο με τις κλωστές που είπατε παραπάνω. Η τροφή που του δίνω είναι ένα μίγμα σπόρων. Δεν θυμάμαι την μάρκα του. Θέλω να του πάρω όμως κάποια από τις εξής δύο:

Vadigran Original 

Versele Laga Australian Parakeet


*****
*****
που απ'ότι διάβασα εδώ μέσα είναι αρκετά καλές.

@*Μάριος_1* φίλε Μάριε το κλουβί θα αλλαχτεί με την πρώτη ευκαιρία! Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς. Το διαχωριστικό της ζευγαρώστρας αφαιρείται, σωστά;

@*Esmi* Είναι απίθανα τα τσουλούφια!  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Esmi

Θωμα τι κανει ο Λάκης;;  :Happy: 
Μπορείς να του πάρεις και την παρακάτω τροφή: 



είναι πολύ καλή και υπάρχει κιόλας εδώ και τη  ριμαζουν  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Την έχεις βρείς σε κάποιο pet shop εδώ Γιάννενα ή την παραγγέλνεις από ίντερνετ;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όντως είναι πάρα πολύ καλές αυτές τις έχω δοκιμάσει όλες και έχουν τρομερό μείγμα ! 
Η Versele Laga  Australia Parakeets δεν με άφησε ευχαριστημένο γιατί είχε χρωματιστά πέλετ μέσα ...
Η Vadigran με μείγμα :  Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, ’γριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, ’γριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος.
Είναι αρκετά καλή , αυτή προσφέρω στα μικρά μου ! 
Ωστόσο και η Versele laga Big Parakeets Prestige που σου προτείνει η Ερασμία είναι καταληκτική !


υ.γ. Δώσε ένα τεράστιο φιλί στο τσουλούφι του Λάκη  ::

----------


## niotheros

Θα δοκιμάσω την πρόταση της Ερασμίας μιας και έμαθα από ποιό pet shop της πόλης μπορώ να την προμυθευτώ. Σχετικά με την ζευγαρώστρα αφαιρείται το διαχωριστικό, έτσι; Επίσης αν στο μέλλον αποκτήσει ζευγάρι ο Λάκης(ή αν μας βγεί θηλυκό τελικά) θα μπορώ με το διαχωριστικό να τα έχω και τα δύο στο ίδιο κλουβί πριν ζευγαρώσουν ή θα είναι μικρό και δεν θα χωράνε;

----------


## Esmi

Ναι βγαίνει το διαχωριστικό κανονικά! Η ζευγαρωστρα αυτή επίσης είναι ιδανική για να είναι και τα δύο μέσα αρκεί να τα βγάζεις να πετάνε που και που για να είναι τέλεια  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν χρειάζεται να τα έχεις χωριστά για να μην ζευγαρώσουν. Μπορούν άνετα να συγκατοικούν και όταν θελήσεις θα κάνεις διατροφική προετοιμασία και θα βάλεις φωλίτσα. Ο χώρος αν βάλεις το χώρισμα θα είναι πολύ μικρός  για ένα κοκατίλ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι φυσικά αφαιρείται !
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι χωριστά , ας είναι μαζί ! 
Το ότι θα είναι μαζί δε σημαίνει πως θα θέλουν να γεννήσουν ... και χώρια να είναι μπορεί να συμβεί !
Επίσης , αν τα έχεις με χώρισμα είναι πολύ μικρός ο χώρος ! 
Μαζί και όλα τα άλλα μην τα φοβάσαι !  :winky:

----------


## niotheros

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ!  :Happy:

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Να το χαιρεσαι.Ειναι πολυ ομορφο και νομιζω θυληκό.Σχετικα με το κλουβι νομιζω οτι αυτες οι ζευγαρωστρες ειναι για καναρίνια.Τα κοκατιλ λόγω 30 εκ υψους θελουν ψηλα κλουβια και να μπορούν να ανοιγουν τα φτερά τους.Αν δεν το βγαζεις να πετά ,θα κρατιέται απο τα καγκελα και θα ανοιγοκλεινει τα φτερά του.Την Big Parakeets Prestige την δίνω 1,5 χρονο και τα δικά μου δεν εχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## niotheros

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Χθες το μενού είχε μπανάνα! Ούτε που την άγγιξε! Μετά από καμιά ώρα-δύο που μαύρισε την πέταξα.
Σήμερα του έδωσα λίγο πιπεριά και φαίνεται να του άρεσε!  :Happy: 




Για τροφή του αγόρασα τελικά την Big Parakeets Prestige. Επίσης βρήκα και κεχρί τσαμπί και απ' ότι φαίνεται του αρέσει αρκετά το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην εκπαίδευση.

Σήμερα κάτι τον έπιασε και κελαηδούσε για κανα τέταρτο. Ανοιγόκλεισε στην αρχή κάπως περίεργα το ράμφος του και μετά άρχισε να κελαηδάει!  :Jumping0046:  
Επίσης όπως τον τάιζα κατάφερα και ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου για να φτάσει κάτι σπόρια που επίτηδες είχα βάλει πιο μακριά για να μην τα φτάνει και να αναγκαστεί να ανέβει!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια, προοδεύει γρήγορα ο Λάκης, είναι συνεργασιμος  :Big Grin:  !!! Να επιμένεις με τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά και ένα ακόμα κόλπο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τρως μπροστά του και να κάνεις ήχους και γκριματσες και να δείχνεις ότι σ αρεσει πολυ... Έτσι θα του κινήσεις την περιέργεια και θα δοκιμάσει σίγουρα!!!  :winky: 
Όσο για το κελαηδισμα οσο θα σε συνηθιζει τόσο θα κελαηδάει περισσότερο.. πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ!χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ωραια! Πολυ γρηγορη προοδος!  Να ξερεις το κοκατιλ τρωνε δυσκολα τα φρουτα. Προτιμουν τα λαχανικα. Καλη επιλογη μου ακουγονται οι σποροι που πηρες. Μια αλλη επιλογη ειναι τα πελλετ. Ψαξε το θεμα να αποφασισεις τι προτιμας. Επισης κανε το κολπο που σου περιεγραψε η Ερασμια. Το περιεργο ανοιγοκλειμα του στοματος που λες πρεπει να ηταν χασμουρητο. Μοιαζει με αυτο μηπως;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYDvP1KywCQ

Βρηκες κανα κλουβακι;

----------


## niotheros

Αλέξανδρε τον έχω πετύχει να χασμουριέται μερικές φορές όταν νυστάζει ή  όταν βαριέται αλλά δεν μου θύμιζε χασμουριτό το σημερινό! Σαν να  προετοίμαζε κάπως τις φωνητικές του χορδές. Σαν να προσπαθούσε δηλαδή  για να κάνει διαφορετικό ήχο από το συνηθισμένο του τσίριγμα. Θα το  παρακολουθήσω να δω αν θα το ξανακάνει.
Θα του πάρω καταρχήν 76αρα  ζευγαρώστρα όπως μου πρότειναν και τα παιδιά πιο πίσω. Για να της ρίξω  αν θελήσω αργότερα άλλον έναν όροφο και να είναι άνετο!  :winky: 
Στα pet  shops της πόλης μου δεν βρήκα σε κάποιο 76άρα. Μόνο μικρότερες. Θα κάνει  υπομονή λοιπόν το πτηνό να μπεί ο καινούριος μήνας να το ψάξω λίγο  περισσότερο.  :Happy: 

Θα το δοκιμάσω το κόλπο για τα φρούτα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θωμά καταπληκτικά τα νέα σου . 
Μπράβο ! 
Το ζουζούνι σου είναι σκέτη γλύκα ! Πανέμορφος  . 
Περιμένουμε και συνέχεια !! 
 ::

----------


## niotheros

Δοκίμασα το κόλπο με τα φρούτα! Όταν τρώω και εγώ και του δίνω με το χέρι μου τσιμπάει από λίγο. Όταν του το βάζω και το αφήνω στο κλουβί δεν το αγγίζει καν. Χθες του έδωσα έτσι λίγο μπανάνα και σήμερα λίγο μήλο!
Σήμερα που είχα ρεπό τον τέντωσα!!!  :: 
Το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται στις παρακάτω φωτογραφιες!





Αρχίζουμε και ανεβαίνουμε και στο δάχτυλο!
Και το θετικό είναι ό,τι δεν ανεβαίνει μόνο στο δικό μου αλλά και στις αρραβωνιαστικιάς μου (από όπου και οι φωτογραφίες).

----------


## Esmi

Ωωωωω τι τέλεια!!!Μπράβο μπράβο μπραααβο!!!    Πολύ χαίρομαι!!
 Ο Λάκης φαίνεται να είναι πάρα πολύ συνεργασιμος, παρά πολύ καλό αυτό!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy: 
Συνέχισε έτσι!!!Και με τα φρουτακια συνέχισε...κάποια στιγμή θα μάθει να τρώει και μοναχός του  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ελα ρε συ! Πολυ γρηγορα. Παιζει να ειναι εξημερωμενο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω τρελάθηκα !!!! 
Μπράβο για αυτή την πρόοδο !!!  :: 

Αλέξανδρε , τα cockatiel σε αυτή την ηλικία που είναι ο/η Λάκης είναι αρκετά περίεργα και συνεργάσιμα . 
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι εξημερωμένος !  :winky:

----------


## Destat

Πολλά μπράβο για την υπομονή και την αγάπη που του έχετε Θωμά! Καταπληκτικά νέα και αν συνεχίσετε έτσι σε λίγο καιρό θα είστε αχώριστοι! 

είναι και το κοκατιλάκι δεκτικό και σας βοηθάει, φτύστε το!  :Happy0064:

----------


## niotheros

Σήμερα είχαμε την πρώτη μας πτήση! Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά!
Βγήκε μόνος του από την πόρτα του κλουβιού, πέταξε λίγο μέσα στο δωμάτιο και κάθισε για λίγο στο κάσωμα της πόρτας. Πέταξε μετά πάνω στο ψυγείο και του έβαλα το χέρι και ανέβηκε στο δάχτυλό μου. Αφού ανέβηκε μέχρι τον ώμο μου τον βάλαμε στον καναπέ. Από τον καναπέ δύσκολα ξανανέβαινε στο χέρι γιατί μόλις τον πλησιάζαμε έφευγε πιο πέρα. Για να επιστρέψει στο κλουβί του, του το βάλαμε στην άκρη του καναπέ όπου έκοβε βόλτες. Χρειάστηκε λίγο και η βοήθεια του χεριού για να επιστρέψει αλλά μπήκε χωρίς πρόβλημα. Πρέπει να εξαντλήθηκε αρκετά από την πρώτη πτήση του γιατί μετά κοιμήθηκε κατευθείαν.

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω είναι σκέτο κουκλί!!!
Μπραβο Θωμά, τρομερή πρόοδος σε πολύ λίγες μέρες... !!!    
Πολύ χαίρομαι για τον Λάκη, θα δεθειτε πολύ μεταξύ σας όπως προβλέπεται  :winky:  θα δεις δεν θα ξεκολλάει από πάνω σου  :Happy: 
Υ.Γ.:Ζηλεύω, ο δικός μου ούτε να με φτύσει ακόμα  ::

----------


## niotheros

Είναι φοβερός! Αλλά είναι πολύ φοβιτσιάρης!  :: 
Αν δεν πατάει σίγουρα κάπου με τα πόδια του δεν κάνει βήμα!
Έχει πλάκα όταν θέλω να τον κατεβάσω από το χέρι μου, όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί, πώς ψάχνει την πατήθρα για να πατήσει πάνω!

----------


## Esmi

Είναι υπέροχα πλάσματα πραγματικά, αξιολάτρευτα και έχει το καθένα μια ιδιαίτερη δικιά του προσωπικοτητα, ξεχωριστή! Ειδικά τα κοκατιλ, τα οποία μπορούν να δεθουν πάρα πολύ με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους...
Μόλις θα ξεθαρρεψει λίγο παραπάνω θα δεις θα κάνει όλο και περισσότερα "κόλπα".. θα τρελαθείτε στο σπίτι!!χαχα
Φτου φτου μην το ματιάσω το ζουζούνι!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μπραβο ρε συ Θωμα! Πολυ χαιρομαι που τα πατε τοσο καλα τοσο γρηγορα! Μερικα πραγματα μονο που πρεπει να προσεχεις οταν τον βγαζεις ειναι να εχεις καλυμμενα τζαμια και καθρεφτες γιατι μπορει να χτυπησει ασχημα. Επισης οταν ειναι να τον βαλεις μεσα δεν πρεπει ουτε να τον κυνηγας ουτε να τον πιανεις. Θα χαλασει ολη η σχεση σας και θα συνδυασει την επιστροφη στο κλουβι με κατι δυσαρεστο. Καλο θα ηταν λοιπον να χτισετε λιγο ακομα τη σχεση εμπιστοσυνης προτου τον ξαναβγαλεις. Να ανεβαινει δλδ στο δαχτυλο σου με ευκολια και οποτε του το ζητας εσυ με εντολη. Μπορειτε να εξασκηθειτε οσο ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι να μαθει την εντολη "ανεβα" ή "ελα".

----------


## niotheros

Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να υπάρξει περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη πριν ξαναδοκιμάσουμε να βγούμε από το κλουβί μας. Όταν βρεθεί σε σημείο που φοβάται, του λεω "ανέβα" και ανεβαίνει πανεύκολα στο δάχτυλο. Όταν όμως έχει την άπλα του και πατάει σταθερά κάπου δεν μας έχει ανάγκη!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θωμά ειλικρινά χάρηκα απίστευτα πολύ !!!  :: 
Ο ζουζούνος σου θα μας τρελάνει , τα πάει πολύ καλά !! 
Όλα τέλεια μην σε φοβίζει τίποτα , ότι έγινε σήμερα είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό !
Εμένα φαντάσου ο Έκτωρας τον οποίο τον έχω εξημερώσει και έχει βγει πάρα πολλές φορές ποτέ δε θέλει να μπει στο κλουβί ... όταν πλησιάζουμε την πόρτα θα κρατηθεί από τα κάγκελα για να μην μπει χαχαχαχα 
Ευτυχώς βλέπει την Μόκα που είναι συνεπής κορίτσι και μπαίνει μαζί της αλλά γενικά δεν το πολύ θέλουν το μέσα ...
Υπομονή λοιπόν , λίγο κεχρί στην πόρτα ή μέσα στο κλουβί και όλα τέλεια ! 

Συμβουλή :
α) στον καναπέ βάζε κάποιο σεντονάκι γτ πιθανόν να κουτσουλίσει ο μικρός και μετά θα θέλει καθάρισμα ο καναπές οπότε με το σεντόνι μια χαρά . 
β) δες αυτό το άρθρο : Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας

Καλή συνέχεια !!!  :Anim 25:  ::

----------


## niotheros

Ναι το σεντόνι είναι μια καλή ιδέα!  :Happy: 
Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως κατευθείαν έπεσε για ύπνο μόλις επέστρεψε στο κλουβί! Ανοιχτή η τηλεόραση, ο απορροφητήρας από την κουζίνα σε λειτουργία, τηλέφωνα να χτυπανε, να του μιλάμε και αυτός τίποτα! Του είχαμε βάλει και μια μπανιέρα να κάνει μπανάκι και είχε βάλει τα πόδια μέσα και κοιμόταν!

----------


## Esmi

Θα κουράστηκε το έρμο!! Και σωματικά και ψυχικα γιατί όσο να πεις και γι'αυτό θα είναι κάπως να πετάει πρώτη φορά εκτός κλουβιού και να είναι τόσο εκτεθειμένο!!  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ναι κουραστηκε. Φυσιολογικο ειναι. Θα συνηθισει με τον καιρο και θα δυναμωσει. Θα παρατηρησεις και το στηθος του να γεμιζει!

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά τι έγινε;; Πώς πάει ο μικρός/μικρή;; Έχει εξοικειωθεί περισσότερο μαζί σας;;  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Εξοικειώνεται με σταθερούς ρυθμούς. Σχεδόν μέρα παρά μέρα τον βγάζουμε από το κλουβί για να ξεπιάνεται. Βγαίνει και επιστρέφει στο κλουβί χωρίς πρόβλημα. Έχει αρχίσει και κελαηδάει σε σημείο που κάθε πρωί μας παίρνει τα αυτιά!  :: 
Έχει κανα-δυό μέρες όμως με το που πλησιάζουμε το χέρι κάνει κίνηση να μας δαγκώσει...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν ξεκουράζετε ή αν έχει νεύρα το κάνουν αυτό να μας δαγκώσουν !!!  :winky: 
Θα περιμένουμε υλικό  :: , δε θα μας γλιτώσεις χαχαχα ::

----------


## Esmi

Α τι καλά Θωμά!!!Τέλεια... εξοικειωνεται το γλυκούλι!!!
Άμα μπορείς να το βγάζεις και κάθε μέρα ακόμα καλύτερα θα ναι  :winky:  
Συμφωνώ με τον Μάριο!!!Θέλουμε φωτογραφιεεεες!!!

----------


## niotheros

Μπανάκι μανάκι!




Και αφού στεγνώσαμε, λίγα χαδάκια είναι ό,τι πρέπει!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω μια βρεγμένη κοιλίτσα μόνο για ζούλιγμα και φιλάκιαααα !!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Πολύ ζουζούνι το μικρό Θωμά !!!

----------


## Esmi

Ναι Θωμά είναι μεγάλο κουκλάκι... φτου φτου!!!

----------


## niotheros

Εν τω μεταξύ παρατηρώ όλο και περισσότερα πούπουλα κάθε μέρα μέσα στο κλουβί ( μέχρι το Σάββατο λογικά θα του έχω πάρει καινούριο μεγαλύτερο  :Jumping0044:  ) και πιστεύω πως αρχίζουμε πτερόροια!
Έφτιαξα και ξύλινες πατήθρες χθες αλλά δεν είναι αρκετά στέρεες γιατί τα σύρματα του κλουβιού αυτού λυγίζουν εύκολα και από το βάρος τους δεν κάθονται καλά. Θα δοκιμάσω και με μεγαλύτερες ροδέλες μήπως είναι πιό στέρεες αφού θα πιάνουν περισσότερα σύρματα.

----------


## Esmi

Μάλλον περνάει πτερορροια το γλυκούλι.. να του δίνεις όσα περισσοτερα φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς για να είναι όσο πιο ανώδυνο γίνεται!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπω ολόκληρη προίκα για το ζουζούνιιι !!! Θα περιμένουμε λοιπόν εξελίξειςςς !!!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## niotheros

Αγοράστηκε σήμερα 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα που θα φιλοξενήσει το μικρούλι μας!  :Happy: 
Έψαξα όλα τα πετ σοπς των Ιωαννίνων για να βρώ αλλά τα κατάφερα!  ::  Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να ρίξω παραγγελία.
Πλύθηκε με ζεστό νερό και ξύδι και αύριο θα γίνει η "μετακόμιση"! Θα τον βάζαμε από σήμερα το βράδυ αλλά σκεφτήκαμε καλύτερα να γίνει μέρα για να μην του φανεί πολύ περίεργη η αλλαγή!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπωπω άντε τέλεια !!! 
Γέμισε το με παιγνιδάκια και ωραία κλαδάκια ! 
Το έχετε ετοιμάσει ?  ::

----------


## niotheros

Σχεδόν! Έχω έτοιμες 4 ξύλινες πατήθρες που του έφτιαξα συν κάτι παιχνίδια με καλαμάκια και κάτι άλλα ξύλινα παιχνίδια (κρεμαστά και μια σκάλα) που είχα αγοράσει.
Θα ανέβουν και φωτογραφίες αύριο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπω ολόκληρη προίκα !!! 
Μπράβο Θωμά ...  
 :Jumping0011:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τελεια! Μην το γεμισεις ομως με παιχνιδια κατευθειαν. Καλυτερα να ειναι λιτο (1-2 παιχνιδια) στην αρχη το καινουργιο του κλουβι. Μετα σταδιακα προσθετεις, αφαιρεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες

----------


## niotheros

Ναι έτσι θα κάνω! Σιγά σιγά θα προσθέτω!
Θέλω κάποια στιγμή να πάρω και πέλλετ για να το χρησιμοποιήσω για υπόστρωμα. Κάνουν όλα τα πέλλετ ή είναι ειδικό;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αφού δε θα έρχεται σε επαφή μαζί τους κάνουν όλα ! 
Αρκεί να μην έχουν έντονη μυρωδιά και τον ενοχλούν !

----------


## niotheros

Ωραία! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## niotheros

Όση ώρα ο Λάκης έκανε το μπανάκι του, εγώ ετοίμαζα το νέο του σπίτι!







 

Θα προστεθεί υπόστρωμα από πέλλετς και το κόκκαλο σουπιάς που απλά βαρέθηκα να ανοίξω τις τρύπες για να περάσω το tire-up μιας και αφαίρεσα τα μεταλλικά ελάσματα που το συγκρατούν στο κλουβί!

Και εννοείται νέα παιχνίδια σιγά σιγά καθώς πήρα χάντρες, καμπανάκια και άλλα συναφή!  :Happy: 

Οποιαδήποτε άποψη-διόρθωση στην διάταξη του εσωτερικού του κλουβιού είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Απλά τέλειο , ειλικρινά !!!  :: 
Μπράβο Θωμά !!!  :: 
Η άσπρη λευκή πατήθρα δε χρειάζεται , μπορείς αν θες να την αφαιρέσεις !!!! 
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο ειλικρινά !!!  ::  ::

----------


## niotheros

Ναι, δοκιμαστικά την έβαλα εκεί σαν "πρώτο σκαλοπάτι" για τις άλλες που είναι πιο ψηλά για να έχει πρόσβαση και μέσω αυτής!
Έχουμε κανα-δυό μέρες του βάλαμε φακή! Ξετρελάθηκε!!!  :Happy0045: 
Στο σημέρινό μπανάκι του βάλαμε και λίγο μηλόξυδο (όπως μας είπε ο πετ σοπάς που πήραμε το κλουβί) γιατί λέει κάνει καλό στα φτερά.

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά πάρα πολύ όμορφο το κάνατε το κλουβάκι του...!!!Τέλειο!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:  
Πάντως δεν νομίζω πως τη χρειάζεται, σκαρφαλώνουν όλη την ώρα τα κάγκελα  :winky:  δεν έχουν θέμα  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ!
Θα την αφαιρέσω μιας και δεν χρησιμεύει κάπου!

Αυτό που έχω ξεχάσει προς το παρόν, να κάνω στο κλουβί είναι να ασφαλήσω με tire-up τα ανοίγματα για τις ταϊστρες και τα πορτάκια που δεν θα χρησιμοποιώ!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ωωωωωωω, ενταξει ειναι τελειο!! Το ζηλεψα! Φτου φτου!

Θα συμφωνησω με τα παιδια η πλαστικη πατηθρα δεν εχει νοημα εκει. Απλα θα την κουτσουλαει. Επισης οι σχοινενιες πατηθρες εχουν ενοχοποιηθει για σοβαρα προβληματα. Καλυτερα να την αφαιρεσεις οπως επισης και το γαλαζοπρασινο κορδονι. Γενικα να αποφευγεις οτιδηποτε εχει ινες. Επισης αμα αρχιζει φθειρει ξυλαρακια, καλαμακια, κτλ θα τα αντικαθιστας αμεσα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το γαλαζοπράσινο στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι απο λάστιχο σωστά ? Μια χαρά είναι αυτό ! 
Το σχοινί αν δε το ενοχλεί και δε το μαδάει μην το πειράξεις .. δεν το ενοχλούν όλα τα κοκατιλ ! 
Η Μόκα μου δε το δαγκώνει καθόλου και ήταν σαν καινούριο , ενώ ο Έκτωρας τα πειράζει όλα οπότε το έβγαλα ! 
Αν υποπτεφθείς ότι το δαγκώνει τότε βγάλε το από το κλουβί και τοποθέτησε το εξωτερικά σαν σταντ !  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπέροχο υπέροχο! Μπράβο!!! 

Όντως με τα σχοινιά πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ πολύ προσεκτικοί. Αν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρος μπορείς να το αφαιρέσεις από τώρα. Αν θέλεις, μπορείς να περιμένεις να δεις αν το μαδάει ή όχι. Μόλις δεις σημάδια ότι το μαδάει το βγάζεις κατευθείαν. Επίσης αυτό το παιχνιδάκι στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, νομίζω είναι από αυτά τα ελαστικά λαστιχιένια πραγματάκια που παίζαμε και φτιάχναμε μπρελόκ; Εγώ τα έλεγα "scooby doo", δεν ξέρω αν είναι η κανονική τους ονομασία. Δεν νομίζω πως είναι ασφαλές υλικό για παιχνίδια, δεν ξέρω από τι κατασκευάζονται αυτά! Δύο μικρές "σκέψεις" μου, κατά τα άλλα είναι τέλειο!

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας! Ναι από λάστιχο (τέτοιο που φτιάχνουν βραχιολάκια, μπορελοκ κλπ κλπ) είναι το παιχνίδι της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας! Είναι το αγαπημένο του! Του αρέσει να το δαγκώνει και να το τραβάει!
Την πατήθρα με το σχοινί δεν την πειράζει καθόλου! Ουτε την δαγκώνει ούτε την μαδάει με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο! Πάνω σε αυτήν κοιμόταν στο προηγούμενο κλουβί!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Α καταλαβα τι ειναι. Πλεον τα λενε "πλεξι φλεξι". Παιζει να ειναι ακομα πιο επικινδυνο! Καλυτερα να τα βγαλεις, εφοσον τα τσιμπαει κιολας.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λες να είναι τα πλέξι φλέξι που λες; Είναι διαφορετικά!

Τα πλέξι φλέξι είναι αυτά:



αυτά που λέω εγώ είναι αυτά: 




ποια από τα δύο χρησιμοποίησες για το παιχνίδι τελικά;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Νομιζω υπαρχει ενα αρθρο για ασφαλη παιχνιδια. Ποσταρε το αμα σου ειναι ευκολο για να το διαβασει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

το παιγνίδι και τα flexi plexi είναι τα πρώτα !  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτά όμως είναι ασφαλή για τα κοκατίλ; Αν κόψει κάποιο κομματάκι κλπ;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εγώ είπα ότι είναι οκ γιατί και τα καλαμάκια είναι οκ ... 
και στα δύο αν κόψει κομμάτι το αλλάζει !  :winky: 
Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο προιόν το χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδάκια , όλη τη μέρα το βάζουν μέσα στο στόμα τους κτλ.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου για να χεις τα μισα..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσωπικά οφείλω να πω πως δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα για τα κοκατίλ μου. Άλλο υλικό το πλαστικό από τα καλαμάκια και άλλο το λάστιχο από αυτά. Απλά νιώθω την υποχρέωση αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι να το πω, πως δεν θα το έβαζα. Φυσικά Θωμά, εσύ ακούς και τις δύο απόψεις και αποφασίζεις μόνος σου τι θα κάνεις!  :Happy:  Το κλουβί είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο και πάντοτε χαίρομαι να βλέπω τα πουλάκια μας σε ευρύχωρα κλουβιά!

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας! Το παιχνίδι είναι φτιαγμένο με τα λαστιχάκια της πρώτης φωτογραφίας (ούτε εγώ γνώριζα πως λέγονται μέχρι που αναφέρθηκε εδώ).

----------


## niotheros

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη χθεσινή και την σημερινή έξοδό μας!  :Happy: 















Δίνουμε και φιλάκια!  :Love0007:

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά, το κοκατιλακι σου είναι υπέροχο.... γλύκας ο μικρούλης για ακόμα μια φορά!!! Και σε λατρεύει  :Happy:   :Happy:  
Κουκλακι ζωγραφιστό...!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ !!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Τα παιγνίδια καταπληκτικά και η σχέση σας ακόμα πιο όμορφη και δυνατή ! Μπράβο !!! 
Θερμή παράκληση η εικόνα 5η φωτογραφία να μπει στον Διαγωνισμό Φωτογραφίας για το μήνα Οκτώβριο 2015!!!
Πάει για νικητής το πιστεύω !!! 

υ.γ. πλέον πως νιώθεις σαν κοκατιλομπαμπάς ? Δεν είναι η ζωή μαζί τους καταπληκτική? ::  ::  :Sign0008:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κουκλι! Περιμενουμε και κανα βιντεο!

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια!  :Happy0064: 
Θα ετοιμάσουμε και κανα βίντεο σύντομα!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Ναιιι θέλουμε βιντεοο!!!

----------


## niotheros

Έφτιαξα ένα παιχνιδάκι με χάντρες για να έχει να ασχολείται! 



Και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται του αρέσει! Έχει πολύ πλάκα όταν προσπαθεί να βγάλει την γλώσσα από τα κάγκελα για να το φτάσει!  :Happy0196: 




Αφού το συνήθισε όμως δεν θα το ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο και θα του το βάλω μέσα στο κλουβί!

Όταν τον βγάζουμε από το κλουβί του αφού πετάξει μια γύρα στο σαλόνι πάει πάντα και κάθεται στο κουρτινόξυλο και μετά φωνάζει γιατί φοβάται (υποθέτω) να πετάξει κάτω και έτσι ανεβαίνω σε μια καρέκλα και ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου για να τον κατεβάσω. Προχθες αφού ανέβηκε στο κουρτινόξυλο, φώναζε αλλά δεν του έδινα σημασία. Καθόμουν στο καναπέ και του έφτιαχνα το παιχνίδι του. Τον έβλεπα ότι έκανε κινήσεις σαν να προσπαθούσε να πετάξει προς τα κάτω αλλά δίσταζε, σαν να έψαχνε που να προσγειωθεί. Είπα να τον αφήσω να δω τι θα κάνει! Τελικά τα κατάφερε και πέταξε κάτω αλλά προσγειώθηκε στο πιο περίεργο σημείο! Πάνω στο κεφάλι μου!!!  :trash:   :trash:   :trash:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω, παιχνίδι υπερπαραγωγή! Χαχχαχχα, θα το χαρεί πολύ το ζουζούνι!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχα πόσο ζουζούνος ο μικρός !!!!  :Love0020: 
Το παιγνίδι καταπληκτικό , μπράβο !  :: 
Βλέπω πως και ο μικρός σου όπως και τα δικά μου προσπαθούν να λύσουν τους κόμπους χαχαχαχαχα  :Anim 25: 
Μπράβο Θωμά , καταπληκτική η πρόοδος και η φροντίδα που του παρέχεις !  :Happy0159:

----------


## niotheros

Ναι Μάριε, όπου βρεί κόμπους κατευθείαν να τους δαγκώσει για να τους λύσει!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Είναι σκέτη γλύκα!!! Φτου φτου!!!

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ και όποιον mod ή s-mod τροποποίησε τον τίτλο του θέματος!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια Θωμά, ο Λάκης πια πρέπει να σε λατρεύει...   :Happy:   :Happy:  
Υπέροχο αυτό το κοκατιλ, συνεργασιμο και δεκτικο....
Τι παιχνιδακι του πάρα πολύ ωραίο και μεγάλο... πιστεύω θα το ευχαριστηθεί!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφο και το παιχνιδι και το κοκατιλακι σου! Φτου φτου! Και μενα ετσι κανει μερικες φορες. Ανεβαινει καπου ψηλα και προσπαθει να βρει τροπο να κατεβει. Παει περα δωθε να βρει πατημα αλλα δεν πεταει. Μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο το παιρνει αποφαση και κανει βουτια! Δεν ξερω παντως αν φωναζουν απο φοβο. Αμα ειναι στις αρχες και μολις εχει αρχισει τις πτησεις μπορει. Πλεον νομιζω οτι η Ρικο απλα με φωναζει για να ανεβω κι εγω για παρεα. Με φανταζεσαι να σκαρφαλωνω πανω στο κουρτινοξυλο για να της κανω παρεα;!;! :138:

----------


## niotheros

Χαχαχαχαχα πλάκα θα έχει Αλέξανδρε να αρχίσουμε τα ακροβατικά τώρα για να τους κάνουμε παρέα!  :: 

Τις 3-4 τελευταίες μέρες παρατηρώ ότι κουτσουλάει μέσα στην ταϊστρα του. Δεν έχω πατήθρα από πάνω της, απλά ανεβαίνει πάνω στην ταϊστρα και όπως κάθεται κουτσουλάει! Έχει γίνει η αγαπημένη του θέση. Εκεί τον βρίσκω κάθε πρωί όταν τον ξεσκεπάζω. Και όχι μόνο τα βράδια. Πχ σήμερα το πρωί του έβαλα φαγητό και βγήκα για κάτι δουλειές. Το μεσημέρι που γύρισα είχε κουτσουλήσει μέσα στο φαγητό του. Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να του κόψω αυτή τη συνήθεια; Έχω σκεφτεί πχ να την βγάζω το βράδυ και να την ξαναβάζω το πρωί. Την ημέρα όμως; Να της αλλάξω θέση;

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά, ίσως αν του έβαζες μια αλλού τύπου ταιστρα;; Εννοώ καμιά τύπου που να στηρίζεται στα κάγκελα!!

----------


## niotheros

Καμιά κρεμαστού τύπου; Σαν αυτή για παράδειγμα;

----------


## Esmi

Αχα ναι!!!  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A3500-FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tι διαφορα θα κανει αυτη η πατηθρα;; Αλλαξε την θεση

----------


## Esmi

Φαντάζομαι ότι σε αυτές που κρέμονται δεν θα μπορεί να κάτσει με τον ίδιο τρόπο γιαυτό το πρότεινα αν κρίνω και από τον δικό μου  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Άλλαξα μεριά στην ταϊστρα και αναμένουμε να δουμε αν θα συνεχίσει να κουτσουλάει μέσα!  :trash: 

Θα λείψω από αύριο μέχρι και την Δευτέρα και θα τον αφήσω στους γονείς μου για να μην μείνει μόνος του στο σπίτι. Οι δικοί μου έχουν ένα καναρίνι το οποίο βρίσκεται στο σαλόνι. Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα να είναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο και ο Λάκης; Ρωτάω από την άποψη της καραντίνας που θα πρέπει να είναι σε διαφορετικά δωμάτια τα πουλιά.

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα!!!  :Happy:  ΘΑ σου πουν και τα παιδιά όμως καλύτερα!!  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω μιας και το καναρίνι το έχουμε χρόνια και γνωρίζω ότι δεν έχει κάποια ασθένεια. Ας δούμε τι θα πούνε όμως και όσοι ξέρουν καλύτερα.  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα, δεν θα είναι δα και στο ίδιο κλουβί. Αφού είναι και τα δύο πουλάκια υγιή  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είχα καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα αυτό. Αλλά το είδα ξανά. Είναι εκπληκτικό το αποτέλεσμα, που τόσο γρήγορα σε έμαθε και σε εμπιστεύθηκε! Συνέχισε έτσι!  :Big Grin: 
ΥΓ: πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη για τα καλά σου λόγια!  :Happy: 

Επιστρέψαμε χθες το βράδυ από το ταξίδι που είχαμε πάει αλλά τον Λάκη τον πήραμε σήμερα από το σπίτι των γονιών μου για να μην τον αγχώσουμε μέσα στη νύχτα. Μια χαρά τα πήγε η συνύπαρξη με το καναρίνι! Σφύριζε ο Λάκης, απαντούσε κελαηδιστά το καναρίνι! Και γινόταν ένας διάλογος!  :Happy: 
Στην διαδρομή όταν τον πήγαινα στους δικούς μου είχα βάλει το κλουβί στα πίσω καθίσματα του αυτοκινήτου και αυτός πήγε και ανέβηκε στα κάγκελα στην μέση, ανάμεσα από τα καθίσματα, για να βλέπει μπροστά και σφύριζε!  ::  Πρέπει να του άρεσε η βόλτα!
Σήμερα ήταν λίγο διστακτικός να ανέβει στο χέρι μου αλλά το ξεπεράσαμε γρήγορα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τέλος καλό , όλα καλά Θωμά ! 
Μπράβο ! 
Θα περιμένουμε φρέσκο υλικό από τον Λάκη !!  ::  :Love0020:

----------


## Esmi

Αυτό το κοκατιλ είναι εκπληκτικό... προσαρμοζεται πολύ εύκολα σε όλες τις καταστάσεις!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Περα απο την ηλικια και την εκπαιδευση ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα του πουλιου. Ο Λακης φαινεται πολυ αλανι!

----------


## niotheros

Είναι όντως Αλέξανδρε!  :Happy: 

Μάριε θα έρθει και το καινούριο υλικό!  :winky: 
Ερασμία μου έκανε και εμένα εντύπωση το πόσο γρήγορα προσαρμόστηκε!
Του φώναζε η μάνα μου από την κουζίνα και αυτός σφύριζε μέσα από το δωμάτιο που τον είχα σαν να της απαντούσε!
Το κουφό της όλης υπόθεσης είναι που μου είπε η μάνα μου σήμερα να τον αφήσω λίγες μέρες ακόμα εκέι!  ::   :Anim 45:   :trash:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σύστησε στην μαμά σου Θωμά το φόρουμ μας να έρθει να την κάνουμε και κοκατιλού , έχουμε τον τρόπο μας !!!  :Happy0159: 
Μα πως να μην τον λατρέψει , πρώτον είναι τσουλουφάκι και δεύτερον είναι Ο Λάκης ... πρότυπο !!!!  :Love0020:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχα, και η μανα μου ετσι ηταν. Στην αρχη διστακτικη αλλα τωρα αγαπαει τη Ρικο πιο πολυ απο μενα! Δε νομιζω να μπορει να αντισταθει κανεις και να μην ερωτευτει τα κοκατιλ!

----------


## niotheros

Έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ και κανα-δυό μέρες σαν να αρχίζει να ξεφλουδίζει το ράμφος στα πλάγια και μπροστά στην άκρη του. Διαβάζω εδώ ότι αυτό γίνεται λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει η πτερόροια και ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο αλλάζει ουσιαστικά και το περίβλημα του ράμφους. Είναι κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω πέρα από την πέτρα ασβεστίου και το κόκκαλο σουπιάς που υπάρχουν ήδη στο κλουβί;

----------


## CreCkotiels

όχι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι . 
Θα φεύγει μόνο του με την χρήση του ράμφους . 
Ενισχύεις από εδώ και πέρα την διατροφή του με αυγουλάκι , λαχανικά & χορταρικά και υπομονή γιατί έρχεται η Πτερόροια ! :Jumping0011:  χαχαχα
 μεγαλώνει ο ζουζούνος !!  ::

----------


## niotheros

Μεγαλώνει μεγαλώνει! Θέλω να του φτιάξω και αυγοτροφή για να αρχίζει να την δοκιμάζει, και να την συνηθίσει κατ' επέκταση, μέχρι να "έρθει" η πτερόροια!
Σκοπεύω να δοκιμάσω αρχικά αυτήν: 
*Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5  βήματα.*Και αν δω ότι δεν την τρώει θα δοκιμάσω κάποια άλλη.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλή αυγοτροφή , εδώ είναι και μια παρόμοια Αυγοτροφή ! 
Καλά μαγειρέματα .  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ Μάριε!

----------


## niotheros

Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, έφιαξα την αυγοτροφή που λέγαμε στα 2-3 προηγούμενα ποστς αλλά δεν τον είδα να ενθουσιάζεται και πολύ! Την δοκίμασε αρχικά αλλά μετά δεν την πολυ πλησίαζε!
Έφτιαξα την συνταγή που αναφέρεται εδώ: Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5  βήματα. Πρόσθεσα επιπλέον αποξηραμένο βασιλικό. Εδώ μια φωτογραφία της.



Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία που τρώμε μαρούλι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σήμερα σκεφτόμουν τι θα κάνει αυτό το όμορφο τσουλουφάκι !!!  :Love0020: 
Βρε βρε τι βλέπω , κιτρινίζει το προσωπάκι μας ?  ::  Μπράβο μπράβο , άντε μεγαλώνετε !  :Party0024: 
Την αυγοθήκη Θωμά αν θες βάλε την δίπλα σε μια πατήθρα ώστε να πατάει στο κλαδί και να τρώει και όχι πάνω στην αυγοθήκη μιας και θα πέσει και αυτός και το μπολάκι και μπορεί να φοβηθεί και να μην το ξαναπλησιάσει . 
Για την αυγοτροφή μην ανησυχείς και εμένα τα δικά μου δεν τρώνε αυγοτροφή , δεν τους αρέσει καθόλου . 
Δίνε αυγό που θα το φάει σίγουρα . 

Και πάλι πολύ γλυκό και περιποιημένο πουλάκι , μπράβο ! 
Θα περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίεεες του !
 ::

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια Μάριε! Την αυγοθήκη την έβαλα πιο κοντά στην πατήθρα και λίγο πιο πάνω ώστε να "πατάει" το πλαστικό στο οριζόντιο κάγκελο και να μην κατεβαίνει όταν ανεβαίνει αυτός επάνω της. Την λατρέυει αυτή την αυγοθήκη! Του αρέσει να είναι συνέχεια επάνω της! Τα βράδια πλέον την αφαιρούμε για να μην κοιμάται επάνω της!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα είναι τόσο γλυκό πουλάκι! Να τον χαίρεσαι Θωμά! Μου αρέσουν πολύ οι φωτογραφίες που τρώνε λαχανικάκια  :Love0001:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και τα δικά μου αυγοτροφή δεν τρώνε. Και έχω δοκιμάσει και αυτή τη συνταγή. Λίγο τσίμπησαν. Τι να κάνουμε... προσπαθούμε.
Κουκλί το κοκατιλάκι σου!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου. Μην απογοητεύεσαι που δεν τρώει αυγοτροφή ούτε εμένα τρώνε :Tongue0020: 

Αν τρωέι σκέτο αυγούλακι και χορταρικά/λαχανικά είναι οκ!!!

----------


## niotheros

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!  :Happy: 
Το μαρούλι το είδε και σαν παιχνίδι! Έφαγε όσο ήθελε να φάει και το υπόλοιπο το έβγαζε από την αυγοθήκη και το πέταγε κάτω!  :Anim 55: 
Θα επιμείνω πάντως με την αυγοτροφή και ας τρώει όσο θέλει! Κάποια στιγμή θα την φάει!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα Θωμά καλή εβδομάδα . 
Τι κάνει ο Λάκης ?  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Διάβαζα το θέμα είναι καταπληκτικό πόσο γρήγορα ενημερώθηκε.Είναι πολύ γλυκό το μικρό σου να το χαίρεσαι και μην ανησυχείς εμένα το καναρινι μου δεν δοκιμάζει τίποτα ούτε λαχανικά.
Υ.Γ.Περιμένουμε φώτο με το τσουλουφακι σου

----------


## niotheros

Σε ευχαριστώ Αριστείδη για τα καλά σου λόγια. Έχει προσαρμοστεί αρκετά γρήγορα και πιστεύω οφείλεται και στο ότι ασχολούμαστε μαζί του αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα κάτι που βοήθησε να μας συνηθίσει πολύ σύντομα.


Καλησπέρα Μάριε! Κάλα είναι! Λίγο σήμερα με τον σεισμό τρόμαξε αλλά είμαστε εντάξει τώρα!

Eδώ και 3-4 μέρες κάθεται με σχετική ευκολία και του χαϊδεύουμε το κεφάλι. Χθές ειδικά καθόταν στα πόδια της αρραβωνιαστικιάς μου και τον χάϊδευε πάνω από 20 λεπτά. Μετά καθόταν πάνω της, στο ένα πόδι και έτριζε το ράμφος του. Πιστεύω ότι αυτή η κίνηση δήλωνε ικανοποίηση και ευχαρίστηση!
Επίσης έχει κανα δύο μέρες που απλώνω το χέρι μου, τον φωνάζω και πετάει και κάθεται πάνω μου! Βέβαια δεν το κάνει συνέχεια αυτό αλλά προσπαθώ να το επαναλαμβάνουμε μερικές φορές ώστε να το μάθει και να έρχεται. Σιγά σιγά όμως, δεν θέλω να τον πιέζω. Ό,τι είναι να κάνει να το κάνει με την θέλησή του.

Εντωμεταξύ έχει βρει καινούρια θέση να αράζει! Πάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη!  :Anim 55:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω ένα παιδί που κιτρινίζουν τα μουτράκια του !  :Love0020: 
Θωμά Μπράβο που ασχολείστε τόσο πολύ με τον μικρό , νομίζω είναι πολύ ευτυχισμένος !

Καλή συνέχεια και θα περιμένουμε και άλλες φώτο & νέα .  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Κι αλλο ομορφο μωρο! Και διαβαστερο κιολας! Να σου ζησει ο μικρουλης!  :Happy0065:  ::

----------


## xasimo

Πολυ γλυκουλι! Να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Να τα, πολύ ομορφουλι και γλυκό το μικρό σου ναι μάλλον σε αυτό οφείλετε ότι ασχολείστε πολλές ώρες αλλά και από το νεαρό της ηλικίας του

----------


## doramond

Γειά σου Θωμά. Μόλις κατάφερα και γράφτηκα στην όμορφη αυτή παρέα. Μόλις είδα το παπαγαλάκι σου ξετρελλάθηκα , γιατί μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με τη δική μου . Την ονομάζω Λουλούδι. Εγώ δεν την αγόρασα από πουθενά. Με επέλεξε εκείνη μέσα από πολύ κόσμο, κατευθύνθηκε σα σφαίρα πάνω μου , ανάμεσα σε πολλά περιστεράκια στην πλατεία του Αγ. Ιωάννη του κυνηγού στον Ν.Κόσμο. Είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο. Ήταν πανικόβλητη. . Προφανώς το είχε σκάσει από κλουβί και το λέω αυτό , γιατί φαινόταν εκτός ενός γνώριμου περιβάλλοντος. Παρότι την πιάσαμε τη λυπήθηκα φυλακισμένη και την αφήσαμε ελεύθερη. Μόλις το κάναμε είδαμε ότι κινδύνευε. Έτσι την ξαναπιάσαμε. Ήταν ακριβώς την ημέρα των εκλογών του 2012. 
  Δεν ήξερα το φύλο της. Πίστευα εξ'αρχής ότι ήταν κοριτσάκι από την ομορφιά , το νάζι, την ευαισθησία και τη γλυκύτητά της. Δεν έπεσα έξω αφού μόλις πέρυσι έκανε 4 αυγά. Τα κλωσούσε με αγάπη και απέραντη φροντίδα και προστασία, αλλά μόλις είδε ότι δεν εκκολάπτονταν παράτησε την προσπάθεια στεναχωρημένη.
   Λυπήθηκα βαθιά και αναζητώ να της βρω ένα ταίρι. Στα πετ, μου είπαν ότι δύσκολα μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τα φύλα τους. Θέλω πολύ να τη ζευγαρώσω!
    Το δικό σου νομίζω ότι είναι κοριτσάκι ΑΛΛΑ δεν είμαι ειδικός για να σου πω στα σίγουρα. Μου είχε πει ένας παπάς , ότι στο τέλος του κορμού τους από κάτω τα αρσενικά είναι σαν καρίνα πλοίου (δηλαδή σχηματίζουν μύτη),  ενώ τα  θηλυκά είναι πλατιά. 
    Να το χαίρεσαι !!!  Αν του δείξεις την αγάπη σου θα στο ανταποδώσει στο μέγιστο όσο δε φαντάζεσαι. Έχω πάρα πολλές ιστορίες να σας πω για την κουκλίτσα μου αλλά σιγά σιγά...

----------


## Esmi

Αχ αχ αχ Θωμά όσο πάει και ομορφαίνει... πόσο το αγαπώ αυτό το κοκατιλακι και πόσο χαίρομαι που σας έμαθε τόσο γρήγορα και είναι τόσο φιλικό....  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## doramond

> Γειά σου Θωμά. Μόλις κατάφερα και γράφτηκα στην όμορφη αυτή παρέα. Μόλις είδα το παπαγαλάκι σου ξετρελλάθηκα , γιατί μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με τη δική μου . Την ονομάζω Λουλούδι. Εγώ δεν την αγόρασα από πουθενά. Με επέλεξε εκείνη μέσα από πολύ κόσμο, κατευθύνθηκε σα σφαίρα πάνω μου , ανάμεσα σε πολλά περιστεράκια στην πλατεία του Αγ. Ιωάννη του κυνηγού στον Ν.Κόσμο. Είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο. Ήταν πανικόβλητη. . Προφανώς το είχε σκάσει από κλουβί και το λέω αυτό , γιατί φαινόταν εκτός ενός γνώριμου περιβάλλοντος. Παρότι την πιάσαμε τη λυπήθηκα φυλακισμένη και την αφήσαμε ελεύθερη. Μόλις το κάναμε είδαμε ότι κινδύνευε. Έτσι την ξαναπιάσαμε. Ήταν ακριβώς την ημέρα των εκλογών του 2012. 
>   Δεν ήξερα το φύλο της. Πίστευα εξ'αρχής ότι ήταν κοριτσάκι από την ομορφιά , το νάζι, την ευαισθησία και τη γλυκύτητά της. Δεν έπεσα έξω αφού μόλις πέρυσι έκανε 4 αυγά. Τα κλωσούσε με αγάπη και απέραντη φροντίδα και προστασία, αλλά μόλις είδε ότι δεν εκκολάπτονταν παράτησε την προσπάθεια στεναχωρημένη.
>    Λυπήθηκα βαθιά και αναζητώ να της βρω ένα ταίρι. Στα πετ, μου είπαν ότι δύσκολα μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τα φύλα τους. Θέλω πολύ να τη ζευγαρώσω!
>     Το δικό σου νομίζω ότι είναι κοριτσάκι ΑΛΛΑ δεν είμαι ειδικός για να σου πω στα σίγουρα. Μου είχε πει ένας παπάς , ότι στο τέλος του κορμού τους από κάτω τα αρσενικά είναι σαν καρίνα πλοίου (δηλαδή σχηματίζουν μύτη),  ενώ τα  θηλυκά είναι πλατιά. 
>     Να το χαίρεσαι !!!  Αν του δείξεις την αγάπη σου θα στο ανταποδώσει στο μέγιστο όσο δε φαντάζεσαι. Έχω πάρα πολλές ιστορίες να σας πω για την κουκλίτσα μου αλλά σιγά σιγά...

----------


## niotheros

Πανέμορφο το λουλούδι σου Δώρα! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμα αν είναι αρσενικό ή θυληκό. Όταν περάσουμε την πτερόρροια θα έχουμε μια πιο σίγουρη άποψη και αναλόγως θα προσαρμόσουμε και το όνομα!  :Scared0016: 


Και μια φωτογραφιά μετά το μπανάκι μας!

----------


## Ariadni

Πω πω πω ενα ομορφο παπακι!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κουκλάκι είναι 

Στάλθηκε από το D2005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω Θωμά τι κουκλί είναι αυτό!!Να το χαίρεσαι το λουλούδι... Από σφυρίγματα πως πάει; Μιμείται κανέναν ηχο;;

----------


## niotheros

Ήχο δεν μου φαίνεται μιμείται κάποιον αλλά δεν σταματάει καθόλου να φωνάζει! Ειδικά όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί μας παίρνει τα αυτιά για να βγει!  :: 
Θα κοιτάξω να ανεβάσω κανα βιντεάκι!

----------


## doramond

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και το δικό σου είναι κουκλί. Τη δικιά μου τη βάζω μες την ντουζιέρα και κάνουμε μαζί μπάνιο. Βγαίνει βρεγμένη μέχρι που γίνεται μινιατούρα. Έχει πολύ πλάκα. Την τυλίγω γρήγορα σε μια πετσετούλα και μετά τη στεγνώνω με το σεσουάρ ( όταν έχει κρύο). Στην αρχή φοβόταν το σεσουάρ , τώρα όμως κάθεται και το απολαμβάνει. Της βάζω και μία αρωματική λοσιόν που χρησιμοποιώ για τα  μαλλιά μου και το πουπουλάκι της γίνεται λαμπερό , απαλό και μοσχοβολάει. 
Έχει γίνει πλέον ένα μικρό ανθρωπάκι. Μόνο που δεν μιλάει. Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτά τα κοκατίλ μιλάνε. 
Πόσο καιρό έχεις το δικό σου;

----------


## Esmi

Πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα είχε αρχίσει να μιμείται αν ήταν αντρακλας!!!Λογικά είναι κοριτσάκι αλλά ο καιρός θα δείξει  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και το δικό σου είναι κουκλί. Τη δικιά μου τη βάζω μες την ντουζιέρα και κάνουμε μαζί μπάνιο. Βγαίνει βρεγμένη μέχρι που γίνεται μινιατούρα. Έχει πολύ πλάκα. Την τυλίγω γρήγορα σε μια πετσετούλα και μετά τη στεγνώνω με το σεσουάρ ( όταν έχει κρύο). Στην αρχή φοβόταν το σεσουάρ , τώρα όμως κάθεται και το απολαμβάνει. Της βάζω και μία αρωματική λοσιόν που χρησιμοποιώ για τα  μαλλιά μου και το πουπουλάκι της γίνεται λαμπερό , απαλό και μοσχοβολάει. 
> Έχει γίνει πλέον ένα μικρό ανθρωπάκι. Μόνο που δεν μιλάει. Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτά τα κοκατίλ μιλάνε. 
> Πόσο καιρό έχεις το δικό σου;


Tο έχω από 10 Σεπτεμβρίου.



> Πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα είχε αρχίσει να μιμείται αν ήταν αντρακλας!!!Λογικά είναι κοριτσάκι αλλά ο καιρός θα δείξει


Λες ρε Ερασμία;

----------


## Esmi

Νομίζω ναι Θωμά!!Ηλικία ξέρεις καθόλου;; Στο περίπου όχι ακριβώς..!

----------


## niotheros

Ηλικία δεν ξέρω, δεν έχει και δαχτυλίδι. Όπως, όμως, μου είχε πει ο Μάριος στα πρώτα ποστς του νήματος πρέπει να ήταν μικρότερο των 6 μηνών όταν μου το έφεραν. Έ πρόσθεσε άλλους 2-2,5 μήνες! Αν ήταν τεσσάρων τότε τώρα θα είναι 6-6,5. Υπολόγιζε max 8-8,5 μηνών.

----------


## Esmi

> Ηλικία δεν ξέρω, δεν έχει και δαχτυλίδι. Όπως, όμως, μου είχε πει ο Μάριος στα πρώτα ποστς του νήματος πρέπει να ήταν μικρότερο των 6 μηνών όταν μου το έφεραν. Έ πρόσθεσε άλλους 2-2,5 μήνες! Αν ήταν τεσσάρων τότε τώρα θα είναι 6-6,5. Υπολόγιζε max 8-8,5 μηνών.


Πτερορροια έχει ξεκινήσει;;Πέφτουν φτερά καθόλου; Πάντως κοίταζα και τη μουριτσα τώρα σε σχέση με τα πρώτα ποστ και φαίνεται πιο κίτρινη τώρα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θωμά είναι περίπου 7 μηνών , τώρα τα βαδίζει . 
Πιθανότατα είναι αρσενικό γιατί το πρόσωπο του αρχίζει και κιτρινίζει . Εμφανής διάφορα θα ξεκινήσει να φαίνεται μετά τον 7-8 μήνα . 
Θα αρχίσει να κελαηδάει πολύ μετά τον 7-8 . 
Υπομονή λοιπόν και θα περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες του ζουζουνου σου.

----------


## Esmi

Πάντως Μάριε ο Πάκο του Κώστα είχε άρχισε να μιμείται ήχους πολύ νωρίτερα... πριν τους έξι μήνες!!Δηλαδή περίπου στον 3 ο είχε αρχίσει...
Από την άλλη είδα και γω τη φατσουλα και σε σχέση με τα πρώτα ποστ είναι πιο κίτρινη!!!Θα δείξει μετά την πτερορροια!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

και τα θηλυκά κοκατιλ σε αυτές τις ηλικίες κάνουν διάφορους ήχους , αλλά πριν τους 6-7 μήνες δεν έχουν καθαρή χροιά φωνής - ακόμα δουλεύουν τους ήχους τους όλα . 
Μετά τον 7ο μήνα ξεχωρίζουμε τι είναι το κάθε ένα .

----------


## niotheros

Μας βγήκε πολύ χαδιάρης ο μικρούλης!  :: 






Έχει πολύ πλάκα όταν γυρνάει το κεφάλι του για να τον χαϊδέψουμε παντού! Κάθεται με τις ώρες για να τον χαϊδεύει η αρραβωνιαστικιά μου!

----------


## Esmi

Καλά Θωμά είναι κούκλος... απίστευτος ο μικρός!!Να ξέρεις κάθεται περισσότερο στην αρραβωνιαστικια σου λόγω αντιθέτου φύλου.. 
Επίσης, θέλω να σχολιάσω τι τέλειες φωτογραφίες βγάζεις.... υ-π-ε-ρ-ο-χ-ε-ς.... δώσε φιλιά στον μπόμπιρα και περιμένουμε βιντεοοοο....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Θα συμφωνήσω... Φανταστικές οι φωτό!
Αλλά και τι μοντέλο έχεις!!!

----------


## niotheros

Τις φωτογραφίες αυτές τις έβγαλε η αρραβωνιαστικιά μου χθες όσο εγώ ήμουν στη δουλειά! Με το ένα χέρι χάϊδευε τον Λάκη και με το άλλο έβγαζε φωτογραφίες!  :: 
Εγώ έφτιαξα λίγο τα χρώματα και τις έκοψα για να γίνει πιο ωραίο το κάδρο!
Έχει γίνει κουκλί όντως!
Και σε εμένα κάθεται για χάδια αλλά, σίγουρα, λόγω αντίθετου φύλου κάθεται περισσότερο στην Βίκυ.
Έχει και κανα δυό απογεύματα που μου λέει ότι κάνει τον ήχο του τηλεφώνου αλλά τα πρωινά που είμαι και εγώ στο σπίτι δεν τον έχει κάνει!  :Fighting0015:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μας είχε λείψει ο τσουλουφάκος σου !
Τι βλέπω Θεέ μου και δε σωριάζομαι .  :Love0030: 
Πόσο τέλειος , πόσο ναζιάρης και πόσο καλοαναθρεμμένος είναι ? Μπράβο Θωμά !  :: 

Αχ ζάχαρο με έπιασε με αυτές τις φώτο . Τον λατρεύω !!  :Love0033:

----------


## niotheros

Χαχαχαχα!

Μου αρέσει πολύ το αγέρωχο βλέμμα του στην τελευταία φωτογραφία και το πως κορδώνεται!

----------


## Esmi

Αααααα τι τέλεια, θα τον ακούς συνέχεια από εδώ Κ πέρα να τον κάνει τον ήχο του τηλ.. χε χε χε

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι κουκλος! Τα πατε παρα πολυ καλα! Μπραβο, συνεχιστε οτι κανετε! Κατι αλλο, βρηκατε καποιον πτηνιατρο να τον πηγαινετε για τσεκ απ; Ειναι απαραιτητο να τον πηγαινετε 1-2 φορες τον χρονο ωστε να ειστε σιγουροι οτι ολα πανε καλα και σε συνδυασμο με την υπολοιπη φροντιδα που του δινετε θα τον χαρειτε για πολλα πολλα χρονια!

----------


## Esmi

> ...βρηκατε καποιον πτηνιατρο να τον πηγαινετε για τσεκ απ; Ειναι απαραιτητο να τον πηγαινετε 1-2 φορες τον χρονο ωστε να ειστε σιγουροι οτι ολα πανε καλα και σε συνδυασμο με την υπολοιπη φροντιδα που του δινετε θα τον χαρειτε για πολλα πολλα χρονια!


Αλέξανδρε δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος πτηνίατρος στα Γιάννενα...  :sad:  Θωμά αν μάθεις τίποτα για κανέναν ειδοποίησε αλλά δεν υπάρχει απ' ότι ξέρω....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ουτε κανας κτηνιατρος που να το χει με πτηνα; Κτηνιατρικη σχολη εχει στα Γιαννενα;

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστούμε Αλέξανδρε!
Όχι δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε βρει κάποιον κτηνίατρο εδώ Γιάννενα και απ' ότι λέει και η Ερασμία δεν υπάρχει!
Ερασμία αν μάθουμε κάτι θα σε ενημερώσουμε!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Αλέξανδρε τίποτα, μηδέν πτηνίατροι και κτηνίατροι που να ασχολούνται με πουλάκια εδώ.... και άμα πας σε κτηνίατρο έχει μια στάση πολύ ψυχρή λες και το πουλάκι δεν έχει αξία και ψυχή και ζωούλα...  :Mad0054:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ε και σεις. Τι τα θελετε τα πτηνα;; :Scared0016:

----------


## xrisam

Ακόμη ένα τσουλούφι μοντελο!!!

Υπεροχος!!!

----------


## Esmi

> Ε και σεις. Τι τα θελετε τα πτηνα;;


Μην λες τέτοια καλέ... τα λατρεύουμε!!!χαχαχα

----------


## Ariadni

Καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφος καταπληκτικο και το μοντελο!! Ειναι τοοοσο γλυκουυυλης!! Πωπω πραγματικα ζουπηξτε το!
Φτου φτου μην το ματιασω!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πλακα κανω καλε!

----------


## niotheros

Στολίσαμε και φέτος!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CreCkotiels

:112: 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα στην κορυφή ο άρχοντας .  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα !  :141: 
Πολύ όμορφος ο Λάκης Θωμά , μπράβο .

 :112:

----------


## niotheros

Εμ στην κορυφή! Είχε πολύ πλάκα όταν βάζαμε και στολίδια στο δέντρο που τα δάγκωνε και τα τραβούσε!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ γλυκούλης!!!  :Love0033:

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω πω κουκλί είναι!!!Να τον τοποθετήσεις για αστέρι!Αχχαχαχα

----------


## niotheros

Χαχαχαχα! Κατέβηκε μετά από λίγο γιατί δεν νομίζω να έμενε αστέρι πάνω στο δέντρο μαζί με τον Λάκη εκεί!!!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Με τέτοιο κουκλι τα στολίδια είναι περιττά!!!

ΥΓ. Προσοχή μην μασουλίσει κανα κομματάκι...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχα, τελειο! Τι εγινε σημερα με ολα τα κοκατιλ;; Cuteness overload!

Εχε το νου σου παντως μη μασουλισει τπτ ή μπλεχτει πουθενα.

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ενταξει μεγαλο μουτρο! Εκει θα τα περασει τα χριστουγεννα! Να τον εχετε απο κοντα! Χαχα

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστούμε!
Ναι από κοντά τον είχαμε μη τυχόν και φάει τίποτα αλλά μόνο τα τσίμπαγε για να τα επεξεργαστεί γιατί είναι και λιγάκι περίεργος με κάθε τι καινούριο!  :winky:

----------


## niotheros

Μετά από απαίτηση των θαυμαστών μας ήρθε η ώρα για ένα βίντεο!  :Sign0008:   :Happy0064:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θεός ο Λάκης! Θα βάλω το βίντεο στον Αρθούρο να το ακούει, να μάθει το σφύριγμα!

----------


## niotheros

Χαχαχαχα! Θα ετοιμάσω κι άλλα βιντεάκια και με κάποια άλλα σφυρίγματα που κάνει!

----------


## Esmi

Μόλις το βάλαμε να παίξει εδώ με τον Κώστα τα μικρά του ξεσήκωσαν τον τόπο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ γλυκιά φωνουλα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχα γεια σου βρε Λάκη άρχοντα !!   :Happy0064: 
Θωμά πολύ όμορφος κ το κλουβί του γεμάτο , μπράβο !!!
ο Έκτωρας κόλλησε στην οθόνη κ του κελαηδούσε προσπαθώντας να πιάσει το τσουλούφι του Λάκη , χαχαχαχα

----------


## niotheros

Χαχαχαχα!!! Έχουμε και νέο βιντεάκι!

----------


## xrisam

Θωμά αν βλέπω αυτα που κάθεται ο Λάκης είναι σαπούνια!

Να του πλύνεις τις πατούσες του γιατι αν πάει να καθαριστεί μπορεί να έχει υπολλειματα στα δαχτυλά και νυχάκια του!!!! Προσοχή που πατάει!!!

----------


## niotheros

Είναι σε σακουλάκι και από πάνω τυλιγμένα με κάτι που είναι σαν τσόχα. Δεν έρχονται σε επαφή δηλαδή τα πόδια του με το σαπούνι, οπότε και δύσκολα πιστεύω να έχει υπολλείματα στα πόδια του. Παρόλα αυτά πολύ σωστή η συμβουλή σου!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεια σου βρε Λάκη όμορφε !!!  :Anim 18: 
Θωμά , η πρώτη του φορά στον καθρέφτη ?
 Έτσι έκανε και ο Έκτωρας όταν ασυναίσθητα τον είχα βάλει , απλά κάτι έκανα και τον άφησα και έπαθε σοκ ! :trash:  χαχαχαχαχα
Πλέον όποτε πάμε δίνει ρεσιτάλ χαχαχαχχαα

Μην τον πηγαίνεις συχνά , μπορεί να πηγαίνει μετά συνέχεια εκεί γτ θα θέλει να βλέπει το είδωλο του σαν παρέα .  :: 
Άντε και σιγά σιγά να σκέφτεσαι για δεύτερο κοκατιλ  :Rolleye0012: , χαχαχαχα

----------


## niotheros

Είναι η τρίτη του φορά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, μπροστά σε καθρέπτη αλλά πρώτη φορά είχε αυτή την αντίδραση! Τις προηγούμενες δεν έδινε σημασία ή πέταγε μακριά.
Χθες που έβλεπα το βίντεο άκουσε τα σφυρίγματα και έκανε σαν παλαβός! Σκαρφάλωνε στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού του και έψαχνε να βρει από πού ακούγονταν.

----------


## niotheros

Μιας και έχουμε καιρό να σας πούμε νέα μας ας αρχίσουμε με κάποιες φωτογραφίες που βγήκαν την ημέρα που τραβήχτηκε το πρώτο βίντεο που ανεβάσαμε.










Σήμερα τον ακούσαμε για πρώτη φορά να κάνει το https://youtu.be/GDEFuotBl6E. :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
Το έβαζα να το ακούει από το youtube και του σφύριζα και εγώ την μελωδία αυτή.
Του έβαζα καμιά φορά και το Andy Griffith theme αλλά είναι σαφώς πιο δύσκολο από το fiu fiu.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω έναν κούκλο που λιάζεται !!!  :cool: 
Καλέ αυτός κιτρινίζει σιγά σιγά !  :Love0033: Μπράβο !  :Love0020: 

Θωμά ο Έκτωρας έχει σαν κύριο τραγούδι το Andy Griffith , στην αρχή μπερδευόταν αλλά πλέον το λέει τέλεια ! 





Επίσης , δάσκαλος του Έκτωρα ήταν το παρακάτω  βίντεο  ! 
Τον ακούγαμε κάθε πρωί που τραγουδάνε αρκετά τα κοκατιλ ! Πλέον ο Έκτωρας κάνει ακριβώς όπως ο δάσκαλος του !

----------


## niotheros

Ναι το θυμάμαι το τραγούδι του Έκτορος από το βίντεο που είχες ανεβάσει στο θέμα τους. Είναι φοβερός!  :Happy0064: 
Αυτό του βάζω και εγώ καμιά φορά αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο προς το παρόν. Τώρα που το έμαθε το fiu fiu θα του βάζω συχνότερα αυτό.
Το δεύτερο που έβαλες το είχα δει μια φορά αλλά αφού κάνει δουλειά με τον Έκτορα θα το δοκιμάσουμε και εμείς.  :Happy0159:   :Rolleye0012: 


Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι από τα μέση Νοεμβρίου. Μέχρι σήμερα έχουμε κιτρινίσει λίγο περισσότερο!  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Δύο χθεσινές φωτογραφίες μας μιας και έχουμε καιρό να βάλουμε!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλή Χρονιά Θωμά !
 Ώχου τον μικρούλι κιτρινίζουν τα μουστάκια του !  ::  :Love0001: 
Πολύ όμορφος ο μικρούλης και αρκετά ναζιάρικο το ύφος του ! Να μας βάζεις πιο συχνά φώτο τον ζουζούνοοο !  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ενα ομορφο πουπουλακι! Ειναι λες κ εβαλε το κεφαλακι του στο νερο! Γλυκουλης!!!

----------


## niotheros

Φαίνεται λίγο τσαντίλας στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες γιατί μόλις τον είχαμε βάλει πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί του!
Αρχίζουμε να μαθαίνουμε και τραγουδάκια! Λέμε την αρχή από το if your happy and you know it και το τέλος από το andy griffith theme! Σαν ένα τραγούδι αλλά που θα μας πάει, θα τα ξεχωρίσουμε!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και ο Εκτωρας αυτά λέει ! Χαχαχα 
Σιγά σιγά θα μάθει να τα ξεχωρίζει , χρόνο θέλει και να του τα βάζεις συχνά πχ. Πρωινές ώρες που έχει κέφια να τα ακούει ξανά και ξανά ! 
Εμένα στην αλλαγή στα δύο τραγούδια αντί μα κάνει κάποιο δικό του remix βάζει σαν γέφυρα τον ήχο του τριζονιου και μετά τον ήχο της φωτογραφικής ! Χαχαχαχα

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα εχουν πολυ πλακα!! Τραβηξε τον κανενα βιντεο να τον ακουσουμε! Ειναι ολα τα λεφτα οταν μιμουνται ηχους!

----------


## niotheros

Τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες έχει έντονη πτερρόροια! Ειδικά χθες το βράδυ και σήμερα το πρωί έπεσαν τα 2 μεγαλύτερα φτερά από το τσουλούφι όπως τον χαϊδεύαμε!  :: 
Εν τω μεταξύ έχει γεμίσει με "βελόνια" στο κεφάλι του!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kαι η Ρικο ειναι ετσι ακριβως! Να εισαι προσεκτικος οταν την χαιδευεις για μπορει να εχει ενοχλησεις. Επισης αμα μεγαλωσουν λιγο ακομα και ωριμασουν οι βελονες στο κεφαλι μπορεις να τη βοηθας εσυ να τα ανοιγει. Ειναι μια πολυ καλη διαδικασια να δεθειτε ακομα παραπανω. Θα καταλαβεις ποια ειναι ετοιμα να σπασουν οταν θα σε αφηνει να τα πειραξεις. Αμα σου γκρινιαζει δε θα επιμενεις. Αλλα αμα σ' αφηνει μπορεις απαλα με δυο δαχτυλα να τριβεις το καρφακι και αυτο διαλυεται!

----------


## Esmi

Θα κιτρινισει και θα γίνει ένας κούκλος!!!Τι έχω ακούσει και γω αυτό που λέει ο Αλέξανδρος, πολύ καλή ιδέα  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Καιρό είχαμε να βάλουμε καμιά φωτογραφία μας...

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω πω ένας κούκλος!!!Δώσε του πολλά φιλάκια!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπω Θωμά , άλλο πουλάκι είναι !  :Youpi: 
Κούκλος όπως πάντα ο ζουζούνος σου  :Love0001: , με το καλό να τελειώσει η πτερορροια του να είναι ακόμα πιο όμορφος !  ::

----------


## niotheros

Ευχαριστούμε παιδία για τα καλά σας λόγια!  :Happy: 
Αχ αυτή η πτερόρροια... Δεν προλαβαίνουμε να μαζεύουμε φτερά... Τα φτερά της ουράς να φανταστώ είναι από τα τελευταία που αλλάζουν; Μόνο από την ουρά δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα να χάνει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ σωστά , η ουρά θα αλλάξει τελευταία !  :winky:

----------


## niotheros

Καλησπέρα!
Από χθες ο Λάκης έχει παρέα μια υπέροχη περλίτσα και θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την Κωνσταντίνα (*CaptainChoco*) για την χαρά και την τιμή που μας έκανε να μας χαρίσει ένα από τα κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκια της.
Το όνομά της είναι *Νάγια* και από'τι φαίνεται ο έρωτας μεταξύ τους ήταν κεραυνοβόλος! Πώς θα μπορούσε να αντισταθεί άλλωστε η πιτσιρίκα στο κελάηδισμα του Λάκη μόλις την είδε;  :Innocent0006: 
Η Νάγια πολύ άνετη μόλις μπήκε στο κλουβί του Λάκη δάγκωσε τα παιχνίδια του και δοκίμασε από το φαγητό του!
Σε όλη την διαδρομή επιστρέφοντας από Αθήνα καθόταν δίπλα διπλά και κοιτούσε το ένα το άλλο μέσα από το διαχωριστικό της ζευγαρώστρας.
Σήμερα που αφαιρέσαμε το διαχωριστικό τρώγανε ταυτόχρονα από την ίδια ταϊστρα. Φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνουν πολύ καλά προς το παρόν.
Ακολουθεί φωτογραφικό υλικό και θα προστεθεί και άλλο με την πάροδο των ημερών!
Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστούμε και πάλι και να ξέρεις ότι θα αγαπάμε την μικρούλα και θα την φροντίζουμε όπως και τον Λάκη!






ΥΓ. Κάποιος mod να αλλάξει τον τίτλο του thread σε " Ο Λάκης και η Νάγια"!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Esmi

Αχααααα τα πουλακια μουυυυυ!!Μπράβο παιδιά να χαίρεστε τη Ναγια σας και να την φροντίζετε όπως της αξίζει!!!Όλα τέλεια θα πάνε με τον Λάκη!! Μπράβο και στην Καπτεν μας για αυτό το καλό που έκανε για ακόμα μια φορά, και σας χάρησε αυτό το τόσο όμορφο μωράκι!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το κοριτσάκι μου το όμορφο βρήκε την καλύτερη συντροφιά!! Ο Λάκης είναι ένα πολύ γλυκό πουλάκι που ήθελε την παρεούλα του!! Ο έρωτας πραγματικά κεραυνοβόλος, όλοι κοιτούσαμε εντυπωσιασμένοι τις πρώτες τους αντιδράσεις που ήταν πολύ θετικές!!

Να χαίρεστε παιδιά τη Νάγια σας και εύχομαι να συνεχίσουν να είναι έτσι δεκτικοί ο ένας απέναντι στον άλλον!! Χαίρομαι πολύ που τη φροντίζετε εσείς, γιατί κάθε πουλάκι που έχει γεννηθεί σε μένα το λατρεύω και ξέρω ότι και εσείς τη λατρεύετε εξίσου!  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Τα μαναρακια , τα όμορφα! Να τα χαίρεσαι, Θωμα, και τα δύο τα πουλάκια!!!!
Είναι πανέμορφα!!! Χαίρομαι για σένα που βρήκες ταίρι στον Λακη , αλλά χαίρομαικαι για τη Κωνσταντινα που θα είναι ήσυχη ξέροντας ότι το πουλάκι της έχει την καλύτερη φροντίδα! 
Μπράβο, Κωνσταντινα, για την πράξη και την επιλογή σου!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Tέλεια είναι και τα δυο! Κουκλίνια! Μπραβο Κωνσταντίνα για την κίνηση.
Ενας μεγάλος έρωτας φαίνεται να γεννιέται  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, παιδιά ειναι πανέμορφα, και τα δυο......και έχουν δέσει κιολας? φοβερό.....Αντε και καλούς απογόνους εύχομαι....
Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην Κωνσταντίνα μας, για την κινηση... :Happy0064:

----------


## mariann@

Φαίνονται τόσο χαρούμενα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Πανέμορφα και τα δύο :Love0001:

----------


## niotheros

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Αρχίσαμε της γλύκες!
Χθες το βράδυ λίγο πριν κοιμηθούν ο Λάκης έφτιαχνε με το ραμφος του το τσουλούφι της Νάγια! Τρελός έρωτας!
Και μετά κοιμήθηκαν δίπλα δίπλα!





Δεν ξεκολλάει το ένα από το άλλο!  :Love0038:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω τι έρωτας είναι αυτός!! Ούτε τον αδερφό της δεν άφηνε να κοιμηθεί τόσο κοντά της που του έχει και αδυναμία! Κοίτα πως ταίριαξαν τα τσουλούφια!!!

----------


## niotheros

Πραγματικά! Ταίριαξαν αμέσως!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τα λάτρεψα! Κουκλιά!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τι όμορφα που είναι παρεούλα!!!! Τι Καλά που ταιριαξανε τα χρυσά μου!!!


Να τα χαίρεσαι Θωμά, να μας προσέχεις την νύφη!!!

Μπράβο στην Κωνσταντίνα μας που σου εμπιστεύτηκε το τσουλουφοπαιδακι της!!

----------


## Ariadni

Απιστευτο δεσιμο! Ερωτας με την πρωτη ματια! Καλα εκει που ετοιμαζονται για υπνο ετσι διπλα διπλα ειναι για τρελο ζουληγμα!!

----------


## niotheros

Όντως έρωτας με την πρώτη ματιά!
Η Νάγια εν τω μεταξύ είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμη από τον Λάκη ας είναι σχεδόν μόνο 3 μηνών!
Και έχει πλάκα όταν τρώνε τσιμπάει το πόδι του Λάκη για να κάνει άκρη να χωρέσει και αυτή πάνω στην ταϊστρα!  :Happy0196:

----------


## Cristina

Τι ωραίο ζευγαρακι!! Πως ταίριαξαν!!! Θωμα, είσαι τυχερός! Έχεις πουλάκια αστέρια!

----------


## xrisam

> Η Νάγια εν τω μεταξύ είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμη από τον Λάκη ας είναι σχεδόν μόνο 3 μηνών!


Πήρε από την μαμα της που είναι ναρντανα!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια και ζαμάνια Θωμά ..  :Happy:  
Μα τι γλυκό πουλάκι που είναι ο Λάκης ειλικρινά! Μπράβο για την αγάπη και την φροντίδα , αγνώριστος ο μικρός !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Η Νάγια θεά και εκείνη με τον καιρό που θα λυθεί και μάθει τον χώρο και εσένα πιστεύω θα γίνει έτσι διαμαντάκι όμορφη όπως και ο Λάκης !!  :Embarrassment: 
Μπράβο και στην Κων/να για την χειρονομία !  :winky:  

Καλό καλοκαίρι και θα περιμένουμε συχνά νεα και φωτογραφίες , μη μας ξεχνάς .  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι τελεια! Πολυ ομορφο ζευγαρι! Αντε και καλους απογονους!

----------


## niotheros

Μάριε και Αλέξανδρε σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια!  :Happy0064: 

Όντως Μάριε ο Λάκης έχει γίνει αγνώριστος! Χθες μάλιστα έπεσε και το τελευταίο κίτρινο φτερό της ουράς του! Κοιτάω τις πρώτες του φωτογραφίες και είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πουλάκι εμφανισιακά!

Ορίστε άλλες 2 φωτογραφίες από το ζεύγος! Και οι γλύκες συνεχίζονται!  :Love0034:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωωω μα δε μπορώ τι γλύκες είναι αυτές ; την Μόκα και τον Εκτωρα μου θυμίζουν έτσι όπως κάνουν !!  :Love0034: 
Καταπληκτικά όλα τους , Μπράβο Θωμά ! Θα την κάνεις διαμάντι ...  :Embarrassment:  
Το μετάλλιο μπορείς αν θες να το αφαιρέσεις μιας και το χρώμα φεύγει με φλούδες και δεν κάνει στα μικρά να το φάνε !  :Happy:  

Καλό βράδυ !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ αγαπημένα πουλακια.....ζήλεψα τώρα.....κοιτά γλύκες που κάνουνε....πρωτη φορά βλέπω κατι τέτοιο.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Θωμά είναι πανέμορφα!!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## niotheros

Σήμερα έγινε το πρώτο βήμα προς την εξημέρωση της Νάγια! Ανέβηκε για πρώτη φορά στο χέρι μας!  :Youpi: 


Και όπως λέει ο θυμόσοφος λαός "να 'ταν η ζήλια ψώρα" ήρθε και άντρας του κλουβιού να δεί τι δαγκώνουμε εδώ πέρα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ωραια! Μπραβο, προοδευετε γρηγορα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο σας παιδιά!!! Σας πήρε πολύ λίγο χρόνο να την καταφέρετε την τσούπρα!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωχ ωχ κάτι γλυκάκια όμορφα !!!  :Embarrassment:  Μπράβο Θωμά , να τη χαίρεσαι και να την κάνεις σκέτη πριγκίπισσα την όμορφη Νάγια  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ariadni

Αχου εκει δες!!! Αυτα τα δυο δεν ξεκολλανε το ενα απ το αλλο! Τωρα θα καθαριζονται και θα ξινονται πανω στα χερια σας! Μα τι ερωτας! Αλλο να το βλεπεις απ τις φωτογραφιες κι αλλο απο κοντα!
Τη Ναγια την ηξερα αλλα τωρα που ειδα και το Λακη απο κοντα εχω να πω οτι ειναι θεος! Αλλο ενα "κουκου τα" να εκανε και θα ειχα λιωσει στο πατωμα!

----------


## Esmi

Τα γλυκουλακια πόσο πολύ χαίρομαι που τα πάνε τέλεια μεταξύ τους!!!  :Happy: )))

----------


## Vrasidas

Εεεεερωτες.
"Δάγκωσε εδώ καλή μου να δεις"
"Τσομπ τσομπ, α τι ωραιο πραματακι για δαγκωμα"

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Υπέροχα Θωμά και τα δυο τους να τα χαιρεσαι τα τσουλουφακια σου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Έδειξα τις φώτο στον αδερφό της και μου είπε  να μαζευτεί και να αφήσει τους έρωτες μικρο κορίτσι :Fighting0029:  :Happy0196:

----------


## niotheros

> Έδειξα τις φώτο στον αδερφό της και μου είπε  *να μαζευτεί και να αφήσει τους έρωτες μικρο κορίτσι*


Too late, που λένε και στο χωριό μου, πες στον μικρό σου! Η δουλειά έγινε!  :Anim 19:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Too late, που λένε και στο χωριό μου, πες στον μικρό σου! Η δουλειά έγινε!


Απα πα μικρο κορίτσι ::

----------


## Ariadni

Αποπλανηση ανηλικου! Ο Λακης μας βγηκε ατακτος!

----------


## Vrasidas

Kύριε δικαστά, κύριοι ένορκοι. Ουδεν μεμπτον συντελεσθη,απλα δαγκώναμε πραγματάκια. Αμφότεροι σας λεμε οτι υπάρχει έρως εδώ. Θα το πάρω το κορίτσι 
Υπογραφή Λάκης.  :Anim 63:

----------


## Soulaki

> Σήμερα έγινε το πρώτο βήμα προς την εξημέρωση της Νάγια! Ανέβηκε για πρώτη φορά στο χέρι μας! 
> 
> 
> Και όπως λέει ο θυμόσοφος λαός "να 'ταν η ζήλια ψώρα" ήρθε και άντρας του κλουβιού να δεί τι δαγκώνουμε εδώ πέρα!


Μπραβο σας, καλη αρχη κανατε....

----------


## niotheros

Σήμερα είπαμε να βγούμε λίγο εκτός κλουβιού να ξεπιαστούμε!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Τους αρέσουν τα κουρτινόξυλα!! Και η Πηνελόπη μου πρωτη φορά έξω σε ένα τέτοιο είχε πάει.

----------


## niotheros

Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι και του Λάκη του αρέσει στο κουρτινόξυλο! Πάντως, σήμερα όπου πήγαινε η Νάγια ακολουθούσε και ο Λάκης από πίσω!

----------


## xrisam

Συνήθως ότι κάνει το ένα ακολουθεί και το άλλο...αρκεί ένα απο τα δύο να είναι τολμηλό!! :wink:

----------


## Ariadni

Αχχχ ειναι φανερο ποιος εχει τ πανω χερι σ αυτη τη σχεση!

----------

